# Amtsgericht Talkline>Intrum>A.



## ForBi (16 Mai 2003)

:argue: Haben gerade Post v. AG erhalten mit 14 Tagen Reaktionszeit erhalten!

Kurz zusammengefasst:
-Sommer 2002 zwei unerwünschte Verbindungen m. TeleTeamWork
-Mehrere schriftl. Dialoge (m. schr. Einspruch) mit Talkline brachten ausser Standardschreiben nichts!
-Dann das Übliche, Schreiben von Intrum gefolgt von A.-Schreiben
-Jan2003 Post vom AG Hünfeld; Einspruch erhoben
-April2003 Abgabe an das örtl. AG

Jetzt muss ich mir schleunigst einen Anwalt suchen evtl. auch den über die Verbraucherberatung eingeschalteten. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob er aktuell in der Materie steckt. ?-)

Hat sonst jemand NUN gleichartige Post bekommen?

Ciao


----------



## Chemiker (16 Mai 2003)

*MWD-Nummern*

@ ForBi

Wäre es möglich, mir per PN oder hier im Forum die Nummern zu nennen, welche Du angeblich angewählt hast.
Wir haben heute Post vom LKA bekommen, das all die MWD-Nummern, die wir genannt haben bereits abgeschaltet (nicht mehr aktiv) sind (Stand 9.4.). Ich versuche z.Zt. Kontakt mit der Sachbearbeiterin aufzunehmen, um die Nummern zu erfahren. :spitz: 

Werde dann alles ins Forum stellen, nebst Provider. :grins: 

Außerdem gab es die Info, daß die Fa. MAINPEAN in die Schweiz umgezogen sein soll (LKA-Info). Denen wurde es zu heiß hier.
 :fdevilt: 

Bis demnächst.

Der Chemiker
 :schreiben:


----------



## ForBi (16 Mai 2003)

@Chemiker
Bei mir waren es: 0190030538 und 0190030037 
Wieso Mainpean, gibts einen Zusammenhang mit TeleTeamWork-Dänemark oder ist das nur Dein Spezi ?


----------



## Chemiker (16 Mai 2003)

*Nummern und Mainpean*

Mahlzeit !!

Der Name Mainpean taucht in einigen Adressen in unserem Verlauf auf, ebenso die Bezeichnung Stardialer.

In der WHOIS-Suche hier im Forum gibt es unter Mainpean und Stardialer identische Adressen. Interessant ist die Suche über Google.

Deine Einwahl hat nichts mit unseren Einwahlen zu tun. Heißt aber noch lange nichts.

Unsere Sachbearbeiterin vom LKA habe ich bis dato noch nicht erreicht.

Bis demnächst.

Der Chemiker
 :schreiben:


----------



## Chemiker (16 Mai 2003)

*MWD-Nummern*

Yes, i know !!
Doppelpostings geben ein schlechtes Bild ab.

Habe "meine" MWD-Nummern nochmals rausgesucht.

Angebliche Einwahlen über:
0190-833 303
0190-853 508  Deutsche Telekom

0190-080805
0190-080806   Talkline/Q1-AG

0190-092069   mcn-tele-com
 :x 
Von mcn habe ich seit unserem 1. Wiederspruch (10.3.) nichts mehr gehört. Sille !! :-? 

Holt man sich über die Service-lines der Anbieter Infos zu den Nummern, so tauchen bekannte Namen wie In-telegence, KomTel oder Q1 auf. Doch wie die Nummern weitervergeben wurden (z.B. Reseller in München, von DTAG) bleibt noch im Dunkeln.
Welche Nummer noch in Betrieb ist (s.o. Posting von mir) kann ich vieleicht am Montag sagen.
Jetzt stelle ich mir die Frage, wenn sogut wie alle Nummern nicht mehr erreichbar sind, soll ich mich überhaupt noch um die Mahnungen und weiteren Drohungen jucken ???!

Ich werde mal das Wochenende dazu nutzen, unseren Home-PC ans DSL-Netz zu bringen.
Dann können wir uns auch zu anderen Zeiten darüber unterhalten.

Ach ja, noch ein Tipp unserer LKA-Beamtin zum Schluß: :fg2: 

Auf keinen Fall irgendetwas freiwillig oder unter den Androhungen bezahlen !!

Bis Montag !!    :flower: 

Der Chemiker
 :schreiben:


----------



## ForBi (16 Mai 2003)

:lol: Weiter zum ursprünglichen Thema!

Frage an juristisch "Bewanderte" 
Wie ist folgende Formulierung zu verstehen?

...beantragen wir unter gleichzeitiger Überweisung des weiteren Gerichtskostenvorschusses i.H.v. € 62,50 die Abgabe des Rechtsstreits an das im Mahnbescheidangegebene Amtsgericht und (!) BITTEN BEREITS JETZT, VON EINER GÜTEVERHANDLUNG ABSTAND ZU NEHMEN, ZUMINDEST JEDOCH DIE KLÄGERIN VON DER ERPFLICHTUNG DES PERSÖNLICHEN ERSCHEINENS ZU ENTBINDEN.

Für eine qualifizierte Info wäre ich sehr dankbar!
Gruß

PS: Vielleicht muss ich Euch mit weiteren fragwürdigen Formulierungen quälen


----------



## haudraufundschluss (16 Mai 2003)

Gerichtskostenvorschuss: Den muss der Kläger leisten, damit es überhaupt zu einer Verhandlung kommt.
Güteverhandlung: Je nach Streitwert ist die vorgeschaltet. Dabei tragen die Parteien zunächst alleine dem Richter ihre Standpunkte vor und der äußert dann Tendenzen und redet je nach Sachverhalt auch beiden ein wenig ins Gewissen, eine andere Lösung zu finden. Ein Urteil gibt es dabei allerdings noch nicht. Je nachdem kostet es also unnötig Zeit und Geld (besonders, wenn man eine weite Anfahrt in Kauf nehmen muss...).
Wenn es also nach der Gegenseite geht, würde es keine Güteverhandlung geben und Du würdest auch nur die anwaltliche Vertretung des Klägers zu Gesicht bekommen. Es bedeutet allerdings nicht, dass das Gericht diesen Bitten nachkommt. Wenn doch, solltest Du den gesetzlichen Vertreter der Gegenseite als Zeugen benennen...
Das mahnbescheidangegebene Amtsgericht:
Gerichtsstand ist zunächst Wohnort der beklagten Partei, wenn man sich nicht auf etwas anderes geeinigt hat. Normalerweise gibt die Gegenseite den Gerichtsstand an, der sich in ihren AGB befindet, die Du wohl kaum zu Gesicht bekommen hast. Das wäre also das erste, was Dein Anwalt rügen sollte...


----------



## Anonymous (19 Mai 2003)

....also mainpean ist nicht in die schweiz umgezogen, das muss man dem LKA doch mal definitiv mitteilen! http://www.mainpean.de/
 :lol:


----------



## Der Jurist (19 Mai 2003)

ForBi schrieb:
			
		

> :lol: Weiter zum ursprünglichen Thema!
> 
> Frage an juristisch "Bewanderte"
> Wie ist folgende Formulierung zu verstehen?
> ...




Vorstufe nicht als Zeuge benennen, sondern *Güteverhandlung und persönliches Erscheinen beantragen*.

Zeuge und Beweisaufnahme kosten extra Geld, wenn die Gegenseite etwas zum Ablauf sagen soll, dann die Behauptung einführen und Beweis: Parteivernahme.


----------



## Chemiker (19 Mai 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ....also mainpean ist nicht in die schweiz umgezogen, das muss man dem LKA doch mal definitiv mitteilen! http://www.mainpean.de/
> :lol:



Lt. Auskunft der LKA-Beamtin (heute morgen 10.00) trifft die anscheinend nur auf bestimmte (beanstandete ?!!) Nummern zu. So sieht es nach Lage der laufenden Ermittlungen aus. Dies wäre seit ca. 3-4 Monaten so.

Zu den Anbietern der MWD-Nummern hängt sie an der gleichen Position wie wir. Die Vermittler (Q1, TELEKOM, TALKLINE) rücken nur spärlich mit den Info's raus, bzw. ist beim nächsten Anbieter/Reseller Schluß. :unbekannt: 

So, mal sehen was heute die Post so gebracht hat.

Der Chemiker
 :schreiben:


----------



## DocSnyder (19 Mai 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ....also mainpean ist nicht in die schweiz umgezogen, das muss man dem LKA doch mal definitiv mitteilen! :lol:



Mainpean ist zwar nicht in die Schweiz umgezogen, aber deren abzockende und spammende User, und zwar Mitte letzten August zur Schweizer "IBS Clearing AG" (aka "IBS Spamming AG", aus gutem Grund). IBS benutzt größtenteils dieselbe Technik und Infrastruktur wie Mainpean, und die Migration lief damals so mit heißer Nadel gestrickt ab, dass auch ein Blinder sehen konnte, wie tief Mainpean mit drinhängt.

/.
DocSnyder.


----------



## ferrari (19 Mai 2003)

*Blos nicht Zahlen!*



			
				Chemiker schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beschwert Euch bitte alle bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in Düsseldorf, denn dort sitzt ja Q1 deutschland AG, hier die Faxnummer: 0211-60252929!

Aktenzeichen bzw. Geschäftsnummer: 20 Js 3254/03 
bin gespannt, wie lange Q das noch durchhält!

 :dafuer:


----------



## Chemiker (20 Mai 2003)

@ DocSnyder
Well !!  So meinte ich es !!! :thumb: 
Hatte bei meinem Posting nicht die "richtigen" Worte parat.  :gruebel: 

@ ferrari
Danke für den Tipp.
 8) 
Werde mich gleich ans Phone setzten und nach Düsseldorf berichten.
Hey, da fällt mir doch die nette Dame von der IHK-Düsseldorf ein !!!
Sie interressierte sich damals brennend für meine Geschichte und bat um Info's. :splat: 
Glaube der Nachmittag ist ausgebucht.

Grüße aus dem feuchten MKK !!

Der Chemiker
 :schreiben:


----------



## ForBi (12 Juni 2003)

Die Stellungnahme meines RA auf die Klageschrift liegt ggw. dem 
Richter vor und wir hoffen auf eine weise Entscheidung   :-? 

Sind wirklich kaum Betroffene beim AG vorstellig???     

Allen viel Glück und einen erträglichen Sonnentag ! 
Ciao


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juni 2003)

*AG*

Anscheinend ,aber ich glaube dies hängt von der Höhe der Forderung ab.

1.Wie hoch war deine ursprüngliche Forderung ?

2. Wie hoch ist sie einschl. Inkasso+A. ?


----------



## Der Jurist (12 Juni 2003)

*Re: AG*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Anscheinend ,aber ich glaube dies hängt von der Höhe der Forderung ab.
> 
> 1.Wie hoch war deine ursprüngliche Forderung ?
> 
> 2. Wie hoch ist sie einschl. Inkasso+A. ?



Von der Höhe der Forderung hängt es nicht ab. Das Amsgericht muss auch Klagen wegen Kleinstbeträgen entscheiden.


----------



## ForBi (12 Juni 2003)

:evil: @Gast  :evil: 

Zwei Verbindungen a 80 sowie 90 Euro!


----------



## DerKapitulierte (12 Juni 2003)

*80+ 90 Euro*

Was kam in dem Jahr an Gebühren für Inkasso+Anwälte dazu ????


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2003)

*Verfahren*

Hallo, hast Du auf dein Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht geantwortet
d.h. widersprochen oder hat Du es bezahlt.

Habe heute das gleiche Problem mit dem Mahnbescheid!!

Kann mir einer einen Rat geben? Ist es schon mal bis zum heutigen Tag zur Gerichtsverhandlung gekommen? Und bei Dir kannst Du mir sagen was weiter passiert ist ?!

Brauche dringend Hilfe habe leider keinen Anwalt und kein Rechtschutz,
und bin noch ein Stundent.

Brauche kein Mitleid, bitte nur erstgemeinte Hilfe!
Vielen Dank an alle!


----------



## Der Jurist (14 Juni 2003)

@ Panter Gast


Hier das volle Programm von mir: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


Weiter hinten im Thread findest Du die zivilrechtliche Auseinandersetzung.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juni 2003)

*Amtsgericht Hünfeld Verhandlungstermin gegen Talkline?*

Hallo ForBi,

Dir geht es genau so wie mir, nur das ich den MAHNBESCHEID kürzlich erst erhalten habe.

Mir liegt die Entscheidung schwer ob ich bis zum äußersten gehen soll und Widerspruch einlegen soll?!

Kannst Du mir ein Rat geben soll wie ich mich verhalten soll!

Was ist bis heute passiert, wurde Dir ein Termin vom Amtsgericht gennant wann die Verhandlung stattfinden soll?

Bitte gib antwort bin in einer schwierigen Situation, da ich kein Rechtschutz habe und demnach alle Gerichtskosten natürlich tragen muß!

Vielen Dank  :bigcry: :bash:


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2003)

*Gericht*

Wie hoch sind die Forderungen ,welche von Dir bezahlt werden sollen ?


----------



## ForBi (17 Juni 2003)

@Gast Panter

Registriere Dich vielleicht erstmal, dann bist Du auch über
PersönlicheNachricht (PN) erreichbar  
Ciao


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2003)

*Inkassogebühren+(...)*

Hallo Forbi könntest Du bitte nochmals posten was Dir an 
Inkassogebühren+ (...) berechnet wurde.


----------



## alexka (26 Juni 2003)

*Betreff: Amtsgericht Talkline>Intrum>(...)*

Hallo zusammen,

habe gestern gleiches Klageschreiben der Kanzlei (...) & Kollegen bekommen wie Forbi.
Jetzt muss ich also doch zum Anwalt. Ich hatte schon darauf spekuliert, das nach dem Widerspruch auf den Mahnbescheid Ruhe ist (waren lediglich 27€ Grundforderung - wollte mich aber trotzdem nicht abzocken lassen!!!).
Ok, jetzt interessiert mich natürlich was Eure Anwälte oder sonstige Berater gesagt haben - welche Erfolgsaussichten bestehen.
Kann man darauf bauen, das nach dem Urteil im Mai nun der Anbieter den Beweis antreten muß? Damals wusste ich noch nicht, das ich den Dialer nicht einfach löschen darf und hatte natürlich nicht an Beweissicherung gedacht. Hat jemand schon eine Verhandlung hinter sich und kann berichten?


----------



## Der Jurist (26 Juni 2003)

*Re: Betreff: Amtsgericht Talkline>Intrum>(...)*



			
				alexka schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe gestern gleiches Klageschreiben der Kanzlei (...) & Kollegen bekommen wie Forbi.
> Jetzt muss ich also doch zum Anwalt. Ich hatte schon darauf spekuliert, das nach dem Widerspruch auf den Mahnbescheid Ruhe ist (waren lediglich 27€ Grundforderung - wollte mich aber trotzdem nicht abzocken lassen!!!).
> ...




Zur Beweislast schau mal hier und nimm es Deinem Anwalt mit: http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1461578&sr=1&a=1&d=90&t=1447817


----------



## alexka (27 Juni 2003)

*Betreff: Amtsgericht Talkline>Intrum>(...)*

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## haudraufundschluss (28 Juni 2003)

alexka schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe gestern gleiches Klageschreiben der Kanzlei (...) & Kollegen bekommen wie Forbi.
> Jetzt muss ich also doch zum Anwalt. Ich hatte schon darauf spekuliert, das nach dem Widerspruch auf den Mahnbescheid Ruhe ist (waren lediglich 27€ Grundforderung - wollte mich aber trotzdem nicht abzocken lassen!!!).
> Ok, jetzt interessiert mich natürlich was Eure Anwälte oder sonstige Berater gesagt haben - welche Erfolgsaussichten bestehen.



Du hast nach dem Widerspruch Post von den Axmännern bekommen oder wurde Dir die Klagebegründung vom Gericht zugestellt?


----------



## alexka (28 Juni 2003)

Die Klagebegründung wurde mir vom Gericht zugestellt.
Am Dienstag habe ich Termin bei meinem Anwalt.


----------



## crusador (28 Juni 2003)

@alexka

wann hattest du den Dialer, wann hast du Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid eingelegt?


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juni 2003)

*Freude*

Talkline und kein Ende.
Ich habe nunmehr gepflegten Kontakt zu den Herren (...) & Kollegen, diese behaupten wiederholt, ich hätte den Mehrwertdienst von Tele Team Work AsP kostenpflichtig genutzt.
Dies ist indes nicht der Fall.

Ich Frage mich, ob noch jemand geschädigt ist, durch die hier noch nicht erwähnte 
Dienstenummer: 	0190000347.
Welcher Dialer könnte dafür verantwortlich sein? 
Wo könnte sich ein solcher Dialer verstecken? Ich finde auf meinem Computer keine relevanten Dateien. ( ich bin diesbezüglich allerdings auch unterdurchschnittlich begabt)

Übrigens EURO 45 für 8 Minuten klingt eigentlich wie ein Schnäppchen?!?
Provider ist ausschließlich Freenet. ( sicher nur Zufall)


----------



## Comedian1 (30 Juni 2003)

Normalerweise ist es bei TTW die 'EroticAccess.exe'.

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## Torian (30 Juni 2003)

*Re: Freude*



			
				Nichtmitmir schrieb:
			
		

> Wo könnte sich ein solcher Dialer verstecken? Ich finde auf meinem Computer keine relevanten Dateien. ( ich bin diesbezüglich allerdings auch unterdurchschnittlich begabt)


Bei www.dialerschutz.de gibt es im Download-Bereich das Programm "Spybot Search and Destroy", das findet einige Dialer.
Nicht vergessen: Beweise sichern. Sie Kapitel "Geschädigte"

Torian


----------



## technofreak (30 Juni 2003)

*Re: Freude*



			
				Torian schrieb:
			
		

> das Programm "Spybot Search and Destroy", das findet einige Dialer.


"einige" wird dem Programm nicht ganz gerecht, es sind immerhin einige tausend. Der direkte Link:
http://security.kolla.de/

Für eine spezielle Variante besonders tückischer Dialer ,der Schnelltest auf Autoloader 
und dll-Dialer: 
http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=579255&sr=1&a=1&d=30&t=779779

tf


----------



## DerKapitulierte (30 Juni 2003)

*Spybot*

Hallo Technofreak !

Ich hatte Spybot schon mal auf meinem PC kannst Du mir sagen wie viel
Speicherplatz ich verliere. Ich hab nur 6 MB und wenn Du ein paar Spiele
und ein Foto-Software installierst und dann noch Spybot wirds etwas
dünn mit weiteren Speicherplätzen .

Ich war jedoch sehr zufrieden mit Spybot. Da mein Rechner durch den Dailerfall ganz sauber gemacht wurde ,wäre ich für Deine Hilfe dankbar.

Gruss DerKapitulierte


----------



## technofreak (30 Juni 2003)

*Re: Spybot*



			
				DerKapitulierte schrieb:
			
		

> kannst Du mir sagen wie viel
> Speicherplatz ich verliere. Ich hab nur 6 MB und wenn Du ein paar Spiele
> und ein Foto-Software installierst



Was meinst du mit Speicherplatz? Auf der Festplatte benötigt SpyBot ca 10 MB , Ram soweit ich das schätzen kann etwa 3Mb aber nur während des Aufrufs. 
Wenn das Programm beendet wird, wird der Speicherplatz wieder freigegeben.
tf


----------



## alexka (1 Juli 2003)

Der Dialer muss am 24.04.2002 gewesen sein und der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid war vom 15.01.2003. Mit Datum vom 25.01.2003 hatte ich Widerspruch eingelegt.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juli 2003)

*talkline - 01900003675*

Hallo,

von meinem Schwiegervater will die Fa. Talkline ca. 320,- Euro für Verbindungen zu o.g. Nummer haben. Lt. Einzelverbindungsnachweis wurde die Nummer 11 mal im Minutentakt angerufen, wobei die Verbindung nur jeweils 10 Sekunden dauerte. Das verwunderliche daran ist, daß mein Schwiegervater keinen PC besitzt sondern lediglich ein Telefon an einem analogen Anschluss. Mittlerweile ist die Geschichte bei Intrium gelandet, mit entsprechenden Inakssogebühren. Kann mir jemand einen Tip für die weitere Vorgehensweise geben? Ist jemand ebenfalls durch die o.g. Nummer betroffen? Kennt jemand die Fa. die hinter dieser Nummer steckt und welcher Dienst dort angeboten wird? Talkline hat sich dazu bis jetzt nicht geäußert.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juli 2003)

*01900003675*

Diese Nummer ist zwar von Talkline, dort jedoch nicht bekannt. Damit dürfte schon mal klar sein, weshalb man sich bedeckt hält. Hat Dein Schwiegervater die Kosten für die Nummer bei der Telekom gekürzt und bekam daraufhin eine neue Rechnung von der Talkline? Hat er dann dort widersprochen? Damit dürfte Intrum nicht mit mit dem Inkasso beauftragt werden, da es sich um eine strittige Forderung von Talkline handelt, die von Talkline selbst durchgesetzt (oder ggf. zurückgenommen) werden sollte.
Dass die Nummer bei TL nicht bekannt ist, kann verschiedene Gründe haben - das kann passieren! Da muß Talkline mal tiefer in ihrem System kramen und von Bedeutung ist auch das Nutzungsdatum, da die Nummer heute evtl. nur über die History bei TL zu ermitteln ist. Intrum macht nur die Rechnung und basta! Auskünfte zum Sachverhalt kann nur Talkline ID erteilen.
Talkline ID, Willi-Brand-Allee 20, 53113 Bonn


----------



## Comedian1 (2 Juli 2003)

Von Talkline würde ich grundsätzlich einen EVN anfordern. Talkline hat nach meiner Erfahrung mit Internet By Call sehr oft offensichtlich falsche EVNs (vgl Avisgo und Talknet by Call Nepp; da gabs haufenweise ungültiger EVNs).

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## KatzenHai (2 Juli 2003)

*RA A.*

@AlleDieSchonMalAnwälteErlebtHaben:

Ich rate zur Entspannung mal zum Surfen auf (...) - Herr Kollege A., immerhin Fachanwalt für Familienrecht (sic!), hat so einen optischen Nimbus, der recht furchteinflößend ist ...

Sollte ich mich tatsächlich selbst gegen ihn vertreten dürfen, freue ich mich jetzt bereits auf die Begegnung!  :lol:

Einen allseits Dialer-freien, schönen Abend noch.

KatzenHai  0


----------



## Der Jurist (2 Juli 2003)

*Re: RA A.*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> @AlleDieSchonMalAnwälteErlebtHaben:
> 
> Ich rate zur Entspannung mal zum Surfen auf (...) - Herr Kollege A., immerhin Fachanwalt für Familienrecht (sic!), hat so einen optischen Nimbus, der recht furchteinflößend ist ...
> 
> ...



(...) sitzt in Ober-Ramstadt, Frau Kloß sitzt in Darmstadt. Nur damit Du Dich richtig einstellen kanst.


----------



## Comedian1 (2 Juli 2003)

*Re: RA A.*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> @AlleDieSchonMalAnwälteErlebtHaben:
> 
> Ich rate zur Entspannung mal zum Surfen auf (...) - Herr Kollege A., immerhin Fachanwalt für Familienrecht (sic!), hat so einen optischen Nimbus, der recht furchteinflößend ist ...
> 
> ...



Du beherrscht das Werkvertragsrecht? (...) hat mir geschrieben:


```
Der Netzbetreiber verspricht mit der Herstellung der vom Kunden gewünschten Netzverbindung nicht nur die technische Durchführung dieser Verbindung, sondern vielmehr das tatsächliche Zustandekommen einer solchen Endverbindung und somit einen Erfolg im Sinne des § 631 BGB (Heun (Hrsg.), "Handbuch Telekommunikationsrecht", 2002, S. 540)."
```

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## haudraufundschluss (3 Juli 2003)

http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/631.html

Mit der Erklärung bezieht er sich doch lediglich auf das tatsächliche Verbindungsentgelt, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## KatzenHai (3 Juli 2003)

*Re: RA A.*



			
				Comedian1 schrieb:
			
		

> Du beherrscht das Werkvertragsrecht? A. hat mir geschrieben:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Wer ist jetzt der Netzbetreiber? Und (bei "unseren" Dialern) was ist die "vom Kunden gewünschte Netzverbindung", wenn ich gar nicht weiß, dass eine Netzverbindung zu Stande kommt?

Und - noch mal zum Grübeln - wer nimmt seine Leistung ab?

Und mehr noch: ohne eindeutige Preisabsprache (jetzt wird's interessant): Was ist die "übliche Vergütung" nach § 632 II BGB?  :bigcry:

Aber gegenüber (...) jedenfalls nutzbar  :evil:

KatzenHai


----------



## Comedian1 (3 Juli 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/631.html
> 
> Mit der Erklärung bezieht er sich doch lediglich auf das tatsächliche Verbindungsentgelt, oder sehe ich das falsch?



Es ist zitiert aus einer Klage wegen Internet by Call Gebühren. Er meinte damit die Verbindung vom Telefonanschluss zur Gegenstelle beim ISP. Den Vergütungsanspruch hat er dann aus einer Veröffentlichung im Amtsblatt der RegTP hergeleitet; hatte nur einen Schönheitsfehler: Der Carrier hatte die Preise nie im Amtsblatt veröffentlicht und die Preise übernacht nahezu verdoppelt.

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## alexka (15 Juli 2003)

Hallo zusammen!

Auf meine Klageerwiderung im Rechtsstreit gegen Intrum bekam ich jetzt vom Gericht die Mitteilung, das gemäß § 495 a ZPO ohne mündliche Verhandlung entschieden wird. Welchen Reim kann ich mir denn darauf machen?
Hat das Urteil vom AG Bünde schon Früchte getragen so das das Gericht auf das Gesappel von Intrum und mir keinen Wert mehr legt? Oder hab ich mich da zu früh gefreut?
Ist es ratsam nochmal was nachzulegen oder sonst wie zu reagieren. Ich hätte noch bis zum 31.07.2003 Zeit dazu?

Grüßle

alexka


----------



## Comedian1 (15 Juli 2003)

gelöscht


----------



## Comedian1 (15 Juli 2003)

gelöscht


----------



## Rechenknecht (17 Juli 2003)

Guten Morgen liebe Sorgen.
Knoedel/TL/Intrum/((...) noch nicht) haben sich wieder gemeldet.
Ich hatte gestern Post von intrum –



> Sehr geehrter Herr Rechenknecht,
> 
> unser Auftraggeber hat bis heute keine Zahlung von Ihnen erhalten. Daher hat er uns angewiesen, den nachfolgenden Forderungebetrag bei Ihnen einzuziehen. Sie befinden sich im Zahlungsverzug und sind somit auch zur Zahlung der durch unsere Bearbeitung entstandenen Kosten verpflichtet.
> Hauptforderung (en)	    25.00	   EUR
> ...


Ich vermute das es sich um den üblichen blabla handelt, den jeder bekommt.
Was sollen die Kontoführungskosten zusätzlich zu den überhöhten Inkassokosten (57,5% der Grundforderung)?
In dieser Angelegenheit scheint noch nicht das letzte Wort gesprochen zu sein. Trotz Anzeige gegen die an dem B*.....* beteiligten, scheinen diese ihre Flinte noch nicht ins Korn geworfen zu haben. Und das obwohl sie jetzt noch ein Urteil gegen sich kassiert haben. 



			
				Comedian1 schrieb:
			
		

> Talkline hat auch beim AG Hildesheim verloren:
> 
> http://www.chefvertretung.de/az21c170-03.pdf
> 
> ...



Das Vorgehen dieser „k*......* Vereinigung“ ist mit einem Straßenräuber zu vergleichen, der bei seinem Überfall beim Überfallenen leider kein Geld gefunden hatte und nun kurzerhand ein Inkassounternehmen beauftragt um doch noch an das selbe zu kommen. Nur das hier das Messer/die Pistole/der Knuppel durch einen Dialer ersetzt wurde.
Liebe Staatsanwälte die hier vielleicht mitlesen: 
LEGT DIESEN *.....* ENTLICH DAS HANDWERK

In meinen Schreiben an TL habe ich jedes mal darauf hingewiesen, das die Beantwortung ihrer Schreiben bei mir Kosten verursachen und diese von ihnen wiedergeholt werden. Jetzt muss nur noch meine Rechtschutzversicherung mitspielen.

*[Virenscanner: "Vorsichtshalber" ein paar Wörter eliminiert]*


----------



## alexka (23 August 2003)

Talkline gibt auf!

In meinem Verfahren haben die (...) die Klage nun zurückgenommen!

Also, nur nicht unterkriegen lassen!

Nochmals herzlichen Dank an alle, die in diesem Forum mit Ihren Beiträgen mir zu diesem Ergebnis verholfen haben.

Ich drücke allen anderen beide Daumen!

Viele Grüße

alexka


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (23 August 2003)

Rechenknecht schrieb:
			
		

> Wir erwarten, daß Sie sich nunmehr als ,,FAIRER PARTNER" verhalten, der die ihm erbrachte Leistung auch mit der vereinbarten Gegenleistung honoriert


Da kommen einem ja fast die Tränen - vor lauter Lachen! Einfach lächerlich, dass die vereinbarte Gegenleistung des Herrn C. M. aus DK fair gewesen sein soll!
Da gab es neulich mal in der C´t einen wunderbaren Artikel, als eine Rockergang einem säumigen Comuterhandel auf den Hof gefahren war - @Rechenknecht hast Du auch so ein paar gute Freunde, die schon lange mal einen Ausflug in den Norden angestrebt haben?


			
				Rechenknecht schrieb:
			
		

> Trotz Anzeige gegen die an dem B*.....* beteiligten, scheinen diese ihre Flinte noch nicht ins Korn geworfen zu haben.
> Liebe Staatsanwälte die hier vielleicht mitlesen:
> LEGT DIESEN *.....* ENTLICH DAS HANDWERK


Auf was verlässt Du Dich hier - nimm lieber die o. g. Freunde, die StA´s zählen bestimmt nicht dazu.
Außerdem, mal eben zur Erklärung: Dein ziviles Verfahren läuft parallel zum strafrechtlichen Vorgang - die Anzeige wird Deine persönlichen Erwartungen keineswegs befriedigen. Dass Du erst jetzt über eine rechtliche Vertretung nachdenkst, war Deine, wenngleich auch eine nicht so waise Entscheidung. Aber immerhin wird Dich Deine Rechtschutzversicherung mit Selbstbehalt (ca. 100 €uronen) bestimmt gut bedienen. Du hast doch hoffentlich den Vertragsrechtsschutz abgeschlossen?

Apropos Rocker - ich wohne fast auf dem Weg und bin für jeden Spaß zu haben.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (24 August 2003)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> Dass Du erst jetzt über eine rechtliche Vertretung nachdenkst, war Deine, wenngleich auch eine nicht so waise Entscheidung.


Ein weiser Mensch sagte zu mir: "Das Problem ist da, wenn es da ist." - Glaubst Du ernsthaft, dass es zu unseren staatsbürgerlichen Pflichten gehört auch noch den Anwalt zu bezahlen, der uns vertreten muss, weil sich irgendwelche Pappnasen nicht entblöden, Klage gegen uns einzureichen????


----------



## Rechenknecht (24 August 2003)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> Da gab es neulich mal in der C´t einen wunderbaren Artikel, als eine Rockergang einem säumigen Comuterhandel auf den Hof gefahren war - @Rechenknecht hast Du auch so ein paar gute Freunde, die schon lange mal einen Ausflug in den Norden angestrebt haben?
> .... Auf was verlässt Du Dich hier - nimm lieber die o. g. Freunde, die StA´s zählen bestimmt nicht dazu.
> Außerdem, mal eben zur Erklärung: Dein ziviles Verfahren läuft parallel zum strafrechtlichen Vorgang - die Anzeige wird Deine persönlichen Erwartungen keineswegs befriedigen. Dass Du erst jetzt über eine rechtliche Vertretung nachdenkst, war Deine, wenngleich auch eine nicht so waise Entscheidung. Aber immerhin wird Dich Deine Rechtschutzversicherung mit Selbstbehalt (ca. 100 €uronen) bestimmt gut bedienen. Du hast doch hoffentlich den Vertragsrechtsschutz abgeschlossen?
> 
> Apropos Rocker - ich wohne fast auf dem Weg und bin für jeden Spaß zu haben.


@Rüdiger Kunz 
Auf die Idee das Faustrecht bei dieser Geschäftsklientel wieder einzuführen bin ich irgendwann auch gekommen – als braver Bundesbürger vertraue ich aber dann immer noch ein wenig auf unsere Reformbedürftige Justiz – letztendlich wird oder wurde gerade gegen die von Dir erwähnte Interessengemeinschaft motorisierter Mitbürger ein Verfahren durchgeführt. :lupe: :bandit 

Ich habe bei meiner Versicherung ein Rundum-Sorglos-Paket (bei den Gebühren die ich monatlich zu entrichten habe glaube ich manchmal fast, dass sie mir gehört) um jedwede Form von Rechtsstreitigkeiten durchzuziehen. Und da ich das nur mache wenn mir einer total dumm kommt, wird das geringe Restrisiko auch von dieser getragen.  :gaehn:


----------



## KatzenHai (29 August 2003)

*Pflichtanwalt?*



			
				haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Ein weiser Mensch sagte zu mir: "Das Problem ist da, wenn es da ist." - Glaubst Du ernsthaft, dass es zu unseren staatsbürgerlichen Pflichten gehört auch noch den Anwalt zu bezahlen, der uns vertreten muss, weil sich irgendwelche Pappnasen nicht entblöden, Klage gegen uns einzureichen????



Nein, mein lieber römischer Legionär, es ist natürlich keine staatsbürgerliche Pflicht, sich einen Anwalt zu nehmen. Du kannst bis 5.000 € oder im Wohnungsmietrecht usw. vor den Amtsgerichten deine Interessen auch selbst laienhaft vertreten.

Aber: Es ist genausowenig staatsbürgerliche Pflicht der anderen, dich mit unberechtigten Klage zu überziehen. Wenn die sich also nicht an die höflichen Spielregeln halten - musst du dich eben wehren. Ob du dabei eine Waffengleichheit anstrebst oder die Bruce-Willis-Technik vorziehst, ist dir alleine überlassen.

Wobei unser geliebter Gesetzgeber dir ab 5.000 € die Entscheidung abnimmt, da du dann (auch wenn persönlich da) ohne Anwalt im Sitzungssaal gar nicht "auftrittst", also da bist. Da bekommt die Gegenseite für den letzten (schlüssig vorgetragenen) Unfug ein Versäumnisurteil und kann sofort in dein Vermögen vollstrecken.

Also: Ohne Anwalt geht nicht immer.

Trost: Du bekommst ihn ja ersetzt, wenn du gewinnst. Das ist z.B. in Belgien anders, da zahlst du ihn auch, wenn du gewinnst. Man kann also mit viel Geld und viel Geduld jemand anderes in den Ruin klagen - selbst wenn man dort jeden Prozess verliert. Nachfrage: Ist unser System wirklich so schlimm?

KatzenHai


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 August 2003)

Die Streitsummen, mit denen die meisten hier im Forum zu kämpfen haben, lassen es eigentlich immer zu, ohne Anwalt vor Gericht aufzutreten. Das Problem, das ich ansprechen wollte, ist aber ein anderes:


			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Trost: Du bekommst ihn ja ersetzt, wenn du gewinnst.


Ja, aber dazu muss es einen Prozess geben, den Du auch gewinnen kannst. Wie kann ich denn unabhängig vom eigenen Prozessrisiko weitestgehend verhindern oder zumindest sicherstellen, dass die Ratten nicht doch noch das sinkende Schiff verlassen? Eigentlich ist der Mahnbescheid im Briefkasten der richtige Zeitpunkt. Dachte ich. Aber dann hat ein Geschädigter von einem ganz seltsamen Schreiben einer Anwaltskanzlei der Gegenseite berichtet. Die fanden es doch tatsächlich effektiver die Geschädigten nach erfolgtem Widerspruch auf einen zugestellten Mahnbescheid noch einmal zu drangsalieren, anstatt endlich, endlich mal die Karten auf den Tisch zu legen und die Klage zu begründen...

Letztendlich muss das jeder Geschädigte für sich selbst abwägen. Zunächst ist der Anwalt wohl eine Frage des Geldbeutels oder des Rechtsschutzes. Im Falle des Rechtsschutzes würde ich einen Mahnbescheid erst gar nicht abwarten. Muss ich aus meiner eigenen Tasche zahlen, stellt sich die Frage, wie gut ich selbst das Prozessrisiko einschätzen kann. Benötige ich da bereits Rat, ist spätestens mit dem Mahnbescheid der Gang zum Anwalt angesagt. Ist der Sachverhalt und mein Beweismaterial aber dermaßen vielversprechend, dann würde ich beim Anwaltstermin die Klagebegründung der Gegenseite bereits in der Hand halten wollen.


----------



## Anonymous (1 September 2003)

alexka schrieb:
			
		

> Talkline gibt auf!
> 
> In meinem Verfahren haben die (...) die Klage nun zurückgenommen!
> 
> ...




Hallo Alexka
Bist Du Dir da sicher ???
Hatte auch vor wochen Klage vom AG:
Tage später von Intrum den Vorschlag, ich soll noch zahlen und sie ziehen klage zurück. (seitdem nichts mehr.


----------



## Kampfschwein (6 September 2003)

*Neues aus dem Süden*

Hallo liebe Begleiter,

habe jetzt seit 7 Monaten diverse Kontakte zu (...), Talkline und Intrum gehabt.

Wir durchlaufen jetzt gemeinsam die letzte Hürde, meine "Rechtsauffassung müsse jetzt nämlich gerichtlich geklärt werden". Ich bin der Meinung, es sei die ihrige, die geklärt werden müsse.

Mein Anwalt hat mit Engelszungen auf mich eingeredet, mein Fall sei so sonnenklar - ich solle nicht zahlen.

Vielleicht kommen bald positive Nachrichten aus dem Süden...

Ich finde es aber interessant, daß keiner auch nur einmal wenigstens der Form halber nachgefragt hat, was der Hintergrund für die Verweigerung der Zahlung ist. Man würde sich Zeit sparen... 

Hintergrund auf Anfrage.

Gruß,

Kampfschwein


----------



## Gunnar Arthus (6 September 2003)

*Re: Neues aus dem Süden*



			
				Kampfschwein schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe Begleiter,
> 
> habe jetzt seit 7 Monaten diverse Kontakte zu (...), Talkline und Intrum gehabt.
> 
> ...



Gruß , auch ein Kampfschw..
gunnar


----------



## Kampfschwein (6 September 2003)

Ich kenne den Unterschied zwischen reinen Standard-Briefen und Formularen, die mit paste_and_copy und persönlicher Note versehen sind, da ich beruflich zwischen Gesellschaft und Verbraucher sitze...

Man wird aber trotz alledem unsicher bei stetigem Briefverkehr mit Inkasso, RA und Gesellschaft und braucht mal das Händchenhalten eines RA.

Bei mir ist übrigens Schwester Juristin und Onkel der Freundin Richter, kann notfalls zwecks Nachfragen auf die Firmen-Rechtsanwälte zurückgeifen. Zudem deckt RS-Versicherung den Fall.

Mögen wir gemeinsam Kosten verursachen.  :fg2:


----------



## Anonymous (7 September 2003)

Ich sage es mal ganz brutal. Wenn ich an einem Punkt bin, wo eine gegen mich eingereichte Klage wieder zurückgezogen wird, dann würde ich (sofern die Beweislage das nicht grundsätzlich ausschließe), meinerseits negative Feststellungsklage erheben. In diesem Fall dürften die Erfolgsaussichten so hoch wie sonst nirgens sein, denn selbst dem senilsten Amtsrichter dürfte klar sein, das mit einer Forderung, die selbst ein Inkassobüro für so stichhaltig hält, das sie die Klage zurückziehen, etwas ganz gewaltig nicht in Ordnung ist. Denn bei einer regulären Forderung (Handwerkerrechnung zb) geht alles sehr schnell. 1. Mahnung, 2. Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Verhandlung! Da wird kein Theater wie bei Intrum gemacht!


----------



## Der Jurist (7 September 2003)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage es mal ganz brutal. Wenn ich an einem Punkt bin, wo eine gegen mich eingereichte Klage wieder zurückgezogen wird, dann würde ich (sofern die Beweislage das nicht grundsätzlich ausschließe), meinerseits negative Feststellungsklage erheben. In diesem Fall dürften die Erfolgsaussichten so hoch wie sonst nirgens sein, denn selbst dem senilsten Amtsrichter dürfte klar sein, das mit einer Forderung, die selbst ein Inkassobüro für so stichhaltig hält, das sie die Klage zurückziehen, etwas ganz gewaltig nicht in Ordnung ist. Denn bei einer regulären Forderung (Handwerkerrechnung zb) geht alles sehr schnell. 1. Mahnung, 2. Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Verhandlung! Da wird kein Theater wie bei Intrum gemacht!




Das Dumme dabei, dass es unterschiedliche Gerichte sind, es sei denn Du hast nicht nur Abweisung der Klage beantragt, sondern auch Feststellung. Dazu benötigst Du aber dann ein besonderes Rechtsschutzinteresse.


Aber viel wichtiger ist die Problematik mit den verschiedenen Gerichten.
Feststellungklage wird am Ort des Firmensitze erhoben (nexnet Sitz in Tegel im Bezirk Reinickendorf von Berlin. Das Gericht ist AG Wedding - ich wohne im Süden von Berlin. Das Gericht ist AG Schöneberg.)


----------



## Anonymous (7 September 2003)

Macht es so einen großen Unterschied, welches Gericht dafür zuständig ist?

Ich meinte eigendlich eher folgendes: Wenn die Forderung eines Inkassounternehmens so begründet ist, das eine eingereichte Klage wiederrufen wird, dann sollte dies doch jedem Richter zu denken geben. Wenn ich also nach Klagerücknehme meinerseits eine negative Feststellungsklage beim zuständigen Gericht einreiche, dann sollten meine Erfolgschancen recht groß sein, allein die Klagerücknahme durch das Inkassounternehmen sollte das Pendel schon deutlich in meine Richtung schwingen lassen. Immerhin dürfte die Klagerücknahme der beste Beweis für jeden Richter sein, für wie stichhaltig selbst die Klägerin die vermeintliche Forderung hält. Dort würde ich ansetzen, um die Sache ein für alle mal zu klären. Den gerade bei einem so "seriösen" Inkassounternehmen wie Intrum muss man immer damit rechnen, das die die Angelegenheit kurz vor Ende der Verjährungsfrist noch mal rauskramen und wieder von vorne beginnen.


----------



## Der Jurist (7 September 2003)

@ Antidialer


Das Gericht, das für die negative Feststellungsklage zuständigt ist, hat keine Kenntnis von der Klagerücknahme. 

Wenn nexnet mich verklagen will, muss sie zum AG Schöneberg. Nimmt sie beim AG Schöneberg die Klage zurück´, dann hat das AG Wedding keine Ahnung. Dort muss geklagt werden, wenn man auf die nexnet losgeht.

Deshalb sind die unterschiedlichen Gerichtstandort so entscheidend.
Du hättest Recht, wenn es in einem Verfahren abliefe. Erst der vergebliche Versuch mit Rückzieher und dann die Fliegenklatsche hinterher.


----------



## ForBi (31 Oktober 2003)

JA! JA! JA! JA! JA! JA! JA! JA! JA! JA!
          

Heute das Urteil im Postkasten gefunden,
das die Klage abweist ))

In den nächsten Tagen trage ich Auszüge
nach!

 Jetzt fliegt gerade der erste Korken!   

Vielen Dank an alle, die sich hier rege
beteiligen!!!

Schönen Abend noch, und lasst Euch nicht
unterkriegen!

Ciao


----------



## Der Jurist (31 Oktober 2003)

@ ForBi

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Es scheint das bezüglich der strahlenden Zeiten als (...) noch Dialer-Prozesse gewonnen hat, die finstere Winternacht angebrochen ist.

In ewiger Finsterniss sollen sie bleiben.


----------



## Anonymous (1 November 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> In ewiger Finsterniss sollen sie bleiben.


Oder im ewigen Feuer schmoren!


----------



## Der Jurist (1 November 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In meinem Programm wäre das Feuer nach der Finsternis gekommen.


----------



## Anonymous (3 November 2003)

@ Jurist :



> Es scheint das bezüglich der strahlenden Zeiten als (...) noch Dialer-Prozesse gewonnen hat, die finstere Winternacht angebrochen ist.
> 
> In ewiger Finsterniss sollen sie bleiben.



Einverstanden mit dem letzten Satz!  8) 
Aber schau(t ) mal auf die (...)-website: die haben "Nachwuchs" - 2 neue Kolleginnen, eine für inkasso-Recht, folgerichtig  in der Pallaswiesenstraße  
(und (...) hat sich seinen Vokuhila-Haarschnitt abdrechseln lassen...)

Sooo mies geht's denen wohl doch nicht . (?)
oder gerade ?  :roll:


----------



## Torian (3 November 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Sooo mies geht's denen wohl doch nicht . (?)
> oder gerade ?  :roll:



Bezahlung geht in Deutschland bei Juristen nicht nach Erfolg (zumindest offiziell).
A. ist also kurzfristig immer auf der Gewinnerseite... :santa2: 
Aber langfristig was Dialer-Klagen angeht: :steinigung: 


Grüßle Torian   

Aber mal ernsthaft: 'Bequeme' Ratenzahlung und die hohe Arbeitslosigkeit treiben immer mehr Menschen in die Schuldenfalle. Deshalb wird (...) wohl nicht die Arbeit ausgehen :-(


----------



## KatzenHai (4 November 2003)

Torian schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal ernsthaft: 'Bequeme' Ratenzahlung und die hohe Arbeitslosigkeit treiben immer mehr Menschen in die Schuldenfalle. Deshalb wird (...) wohl nicht die Arbeit ausgehen :-(



Grundsätzlich hast du Recht. Aber Anwälte sind auch nur am freien Markt im Wettbewerb um Mandanten unterwegs, ohne staatliche Zuweisung von Fällen. Eine Kanzlei, die sich in aufdrängender Erfolglosigkeit sonnt, verliert irgendwann auch die Mandanten ...
Oder auch anders herum: Kanzleien, die sich in ganz besonderer Weise erfolgreich positionieren, werden irgendwann für Gegner interessant  0


----------



## Torian (4 November 2003)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Oder auch anders herum: Kanzleien, die sich in ganz besonderer Weise erfolgreich positionieren, werden irgendwann für Gegner interessant  0


Ach so, das könnte dann also so aussehen:


> Sehr geehrter Herr KatzenHai, gerne stellen wir das zivilrechtliche Verfahren gegen Sie ein. Als reine formalität müssen sie lediglich den beigelegten Arbeitsvertrag unterschreiben.


  :banned:   

Torian


----------



## Counselor (5 November 2003)

Torian schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr KatzenHai, gerne stellen wir das zivilrechtliche Verfahren gegen Sie ein. Als reine formalität müssen sie lediglich den beigelegten Arbeitsvertrag unterschreiben.
> :banned:
> Torian


Gibt es demnächst Verhandlungen über die Gründung einer neuen überörtlichen Sozietät mit Büros in Ober-Ramstadt, Darmstadt und Köln?

Counselor


----------



## BenTigger (5 November 2003)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es demnächst Verhandlungen über die Gründung einer neuen überörtlichen Sozietät mit Büros in Ober-Ramstadt, Darmstadt und Köln?
> Counselor



Berlin nicht vergessen


----------



## KatzenHai (6 November 2003)

:abgelehnt: 

Mehr sage ich dazu nicht, aus kollegialer Höflichkeit


----------



## Rechenknecht (9 November 2003)

:roll:  Wer begibt sich leichtfertig auf die Seite der Verlierer?


----------



## Der Jurist (9 November 2003)

@ Rechenknecht

Einmal die Dialerbetreiber mit einer richtig fetten Honorar-Rechnung rechtmäßig abzocken - gut, dass ich nicht als Anwalt tätig bin, der Gedanke könnte verführerisch sein.


----------



## Counselor (10 November 2003)

Rechenknecht schrieb:
			
		

> :roll:  Wer begibt sich leichtfertig auf die Seite der Verlierer?



Axmanns Geldbeutel ist jedenfalls auf der Gewinnerseite. Die Tatsache, daß die Zahl der Sachbearbeiter aufgestockt wurde, zeugt von ehr hohem Arbeitsanfall. Und der Kanzleichef kann sich seine Hobbies leisten (Notariatsvorbereitung, Vorbereitung zum FA für Arbeitsrecht).

Counselor


----------



## Rechenknecht (10 November 2003)

@Der Jurist @ Counselor @Katzenhai

Ich hatte schon immer den Eindruck, dass beim Jurastudium ein guter Teil der persönlichen Skrupel beseitigt werden. 

Wahrscheinlich muss man sich ein dickes Fell zulegen um einige Fälle emotionslos bearbeiten zu können.  

Und dann ist da noch die BRAGebO. Egal wie man sich für seinen Klienten einsetzt, es kommt kein anderes Honorar raus und die Knete ist meistens sicher. 

Was haltet ihr von diesem Ansatz. Gebühren nach BRAGebO können nur bei Erfolg zu 100% angesetzt werden, sonst nur zu 60%.  Meinetwegen können dann die Werte um 20 % angehoben werden.

Das garantiert wenigstens vollen Einsatz für den Klienten.


----------



## Der Jurist (10 November 2003)

@ Rechenknecht

Ist eine Idee. Abwer was machst Du, wenn Du einen hoffnungslosen Falls hast. Dann findest Du kaum noch einen Rechtsanwalt, der die Sache übernimmt.


----------



## Anonymous (10 November 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> @ Rechenknecht
> 
> Ist eine Idee. Aber was machst Du, wenn Du einen hoffnungslosen Falls hast. Dann findest Du kaum noch einen Rechtsanwalt, der die Sache übernimmt.



Wer bestimmt, das es ein hoffnungsloser Fall ist? Mit voller Power für den Klienten einsetzten und man gewinnt. Oder anders herum: Wenn man weiß, da kann nicht gewonnen werden, sollte man den Mandanten dazu beraten die Finger vom Klagen zu lassen bzw. wenn er verklagt wurde, kann er weitere Kosten sparen.


----------



## Rechenknecht (10 November 2003)

War meine Antwort. Hatte vergessen mich zu loggen.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Dezember 2003)

*Nichts wird so heiss gegessen wie es gekocht wird*

Meine Intrumgeschichte begann etwa im Januar 2001 - die haben das komplette Programm durchgezogen (Inkasso, Anwalt [der ja mehr oder weniger zu dieser Inkassofirma gehört], Androhung eines Mahnverfahrens usw.) 

Die Forderungen haben sich dabei mehr als verdoppelt, aber durch immer wieder Widerspruch einlegen und sich keinen Stück einschüchtern lassen, kam ich mit ca. 7 euro weg (Porto*g*).

Übrigens machen diese Firmen, Anwälte und was da noch so schreibt ne Menge "Verfahrensfehler". Wenn ihr echt in die Enge getrieben werdet, dann lasst euch doch erst mal die Kopier der Vollmacht zur Eintreibung zuschicken. Alles was davor an Mahnungen, Dorhungen usw. kam kann alles in den Müll  Wer interesse hat dem schick ich gern mal die entsprechenden Gesetzestexte per mail zu.

Ein kleine Frage zum Schluss, vor einer Weile habe ich gehört es würden mehrere Verfahren gegen die Inkassofirma laufen (u.a. wegen Unterschlagung), weiss jemand ob da was dran ist und wie weit das ist 

Grüße Paul


----------

